# How many stitches to cast on for a blanket? Beginner needs help.



## Kimmie67 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi , I am new to knitting. I would like to make a throw with one stitch knitting. How many stitches do I cast on?

I have 8 skeins of yarn- weight is 4 ounces and labeled super bulky- 64 yards.
Circular needles are 10 1/2. 
Thanks for any help y'all can give me!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

First of all figure out how large you want to make a throw, you sort of have the pattern you want to use. Do a 4 inch or 5 inch swatch and then figure it out this way. You will not be disappointed. you may also determine the yarn you will need. I make lots of afghans and I am pretty sure with the super bulky you will make to big throw. I think I would use a larger needle though like a #13. You can tell from the swatch. Good luck in this new endeavor.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is a pattern suitable for your yarn amount.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-stylish-square

Ravelry has lots of pattern, is free to register, no spam, and you can filter query.

If you want to just do a knit stitch, you will be knitting on both front and back and will have a garter stitch throw.

You could just cast on 100 st. and knit away.


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the group! If you haven't done so, join Ravelry and Craftsy. Both are free, you just need to register and both have lots of free patterns. Free patterns can also be found at Lion Brand yarns, Patons yarns and other yarn makers. I googles "bulky yarn afghans" and got all sorts of hits. I looked at Lion brands listing and they gave the number of balls needed . From this, you should be able to figure out how many stitches to cast on. 
I am sure there must be a chart somewhere to help you figure out yardage neede. Good luck and have fun! I can't wait to see you post the finished afghan.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

What do you mean by 'one stitch knitting?' Do you mean you are just going to do knit stitches? Do you want the end product to look flat or more bumpy? If you want it so that each stitch is sort of defined (flat) you will be knitting one row and purling the next. That's stockinette. If you knit every row, it will have ridges (garter stitch).

This page has pictures of samples with garter and stockinette that are very clear - plus have animal hair tuck in it, so it could be anything I knit.

http://www.craftsy.com/article/basic-knitting-stitches-building-blocks


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

This might be one to try:

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-diagonalBabyBlanket.html

You wouldn't have to worry about running out of yarn, use half for the increases then the rest for the decrease side.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Knit blankets in super bulky yarn https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=knit+blankets+in+super+bulky+yarn


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

OccasionallyKnotty said:


> What do you mean by 'one stitch knitting?' Do you mean you are just going to do knit stitches? Do you want the end product to look flat or more bumpy? If you want it so that each stitch is sort of defined (flat) you will be knitting one row and purling the next. That's stockinette. If you knit every row, it will have ridges (garter stitch).
> 
> This page has pictures of samples with garter and stockinette that are very clear - plus have animal hair tuck in it, so it could be anything I knit.
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/article/basic-knitting-stitches-building-blocks


It is important to note, if you plan on stockinette stitch (knit one row, purl the next, repeated) your blanket will roll in on the sides and at top and bottom as well. That is the nature of stockinette stitch, It can be controlled by adding a different stitch border on all sides.
If you are planning a garter stitch blanket, All Knit Rows, you would not be as likely to have a "roll" problem.
Good luck...and happy knitting.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is a sizing chart for blankets .. sorry I could not get it bigger as the site is down right now.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, knit a swatch, as someone mentioned. 
Measure the swatch, then figure out the stitches per inch: Number of stitches ÷ inches = stitches per inch.
Decide on a size for your blanket, then multiply the total desired inches of the blanket by the stitches per inch. This is the number of stitches you will need to cast on.
If it is an uneven number, round it off.
Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

The chart shown is good but it doesn't include the infant seat blanket I see here in FL to protect against air conditioning. It is a straight 18" square in #3 baby yarn.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

There's over a 1000 BBs on Ravelry knit/crocheted with bulky yarn see if any of these help;

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#yardage-in=450-600|300-450&view=captioned_thumbs&query=baby%20blanket&sort=popularity&weight=bulky


----------



## maryhansbury (Aug 24, 2014)

Kimmie67 said:


> Hi , I am new to knitting. I would like to make a throw with one stitch knitting. How many stitches do I cast on?
> 
> I have 8 skeins of yarn- weight is 4 ounces and labeled super bulky- 64 yards.
> Circular needles are 10 1/2.
> Thanks for any help y'all can give me!


This may be helpful to you. This site gives measurements and the formula to use for cast on.

http://www.goodknitkisses.com/Resources/blanket-sizes-chart/


----------



## Linbev (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome to KP you will find lots of answers here. I haven't knitted a blanket before so can't help with this but welcome.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

beaz said:


> Here is a sizing chart for blankets .. sorry I could not get it bigger as the site is down right now.


Thank you for making this available for everyone. I have saved it to give to members of my Crafters' Meetings. It will come in handy. Some of them are crocheting afghans and we did talk about measurements in the past. This will be a good reference for everyone. As far as the size of the chart, don't worry about it. There is no problem with it. Thanks again.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome to KP!! Don't forget to post a picture when you're finished.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

bakrmom said:


> This might be one to try:
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-diagonalBabyBlanket.html
> 
> You wouldn't have to worry about running out of yarn, use half for the increases then the rest for the decrease side.


I'm doing this one at the moment. It's so easy and, like bakrmom says, no need to worry about running out of yarn.


----------

